# Black Magic Detail VW Caddy with Bentley wheels enhancement plus detail



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi all,well I have just paid my 2nd years suporters fee and feel a write up is in order ,so a VW Caddy with Bentley wheels in for an enhancement plus detail .the brief was to remove as much defects as possible in 2 stages .

on with the detail

a few before shots


























arches and tyres cleand with Maxolen clean all


















wheels cleaned with Maxolen wheel cleaner


































badges ,grills ,panel gaps ect cleaned with Maxolen clean all and a soft brush










































































































foamed with CG no touch


















washed 2 bucket method with Maxolen auto shampoo and wool mitt










Maxolen tar remover used on tar spots










taken in for clay


















thickness readings taken all over


























worked my way up pads and polish combos taking removel rates as I went










well no surprise it was hard very hard paint ,with lake country purple wool and menzerna fg500 removel rates were reading sub micron levels, did I mention it was HARD 
with only 2 stages I was not happy with the level of correction so a 3rd stage was carried out for free 
with 3 stages ,2x LC purple wool and FG500 and 1x 3M polishing pad with Menzerna 3.02 ,removel rates were 2-3 microns.I now had a level of correction and finish I was happy with

some before and afters

before

























after

























before

























after

































before









after









before









after









before









after









some random afters


































































































LSP was RG55 great on solid colours


----------



## kyle.bailey1 (May 16, 2012)

awesome colour car


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

sorry guys photobucket just crashed ,part 2 coming up


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

Maxolen glass cleaner used on glass










Max Protect glass coat










wheels sealed with Blackfire all metal










arches dressed with Maxolen dressing










Wolfs Blackout used on tyres and all plastics


























the finer details


















some finished shots


















































































































































































thanks for reading another one from BMD,check out our facebook for daily updates

all comments welcome

regards stevie :thumb:


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Top work Stevie!

unusual colour but looks great in the sun.

Richard


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Very nice Stevie, excellent images throughout :thumb:


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

Rgk Detailing said:


> Top work Stevie!
> 
> unusual colour but looks great in the sun.
> 
> Richard


VW baby blue :thumb:


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

That would make an awesome detailing van
I bloody love caddys and transporters


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Great work, loving those big Bentley rims as well


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

Brilliant job , nice tranformation I do like a nice Caddy


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job mate :thumb:


----------



## Deacon Hays (Jul 25, 2012)

Awesome job and pics:thumb:
The colour looks fantastic and with those wheels it is a real eye catcher:doublesho


----------



## Marky-G-66 (May 31, 2012)

Thats brilliant... I like that:thumb:


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Looks fantastic, you did the van proud there fella. :buffer::thumb:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

god thats nice. stunning work


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

looks great mate and the sun even made an appearance!! top job


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Lovely work on a stunning colour


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

thanks for all the kind comments guys

stevie


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Spotted this today in Leven, 1st time I've seen it on the road.
Got to admit, it looked outstanding!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Really unusual colour I really like it. Didnt know Bentley wheels fitted might look into this for my phaeton


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Very nice work Stevie as always very intensive.

BTW your selection of pictures with sun gun and correction make me feel warm inside


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

AaronGTi said:


> Very nice Stevie, excellent images throughout :thumb:


WTF how come Stevie gets a reply like that and you post a reply on my job that made me cry and want to dig a deep hole and get in it and never come out. cough cough halide cough

:tumbleweed:

Aaron you have hurt my feelings


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Lets not take this off topic Paul 
It's all banter chap


----------



## Dave182 (Feb 15, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

great work :thumb: love the caddy!


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

Ultimate Shine said:


> Very nice work Stevie as always very intensive.
> 
> BTW your selection of pictures with sun gun and correction make me feel warm inside


you know me paul I love intensive :thumb:

that warm feeling wll be from the the heat of the bulb in the reflection :lol::lol::lol:

see you on sunday:wave:


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

Just sussed out its Lee's van thought I recognised it.


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Superb work, and wicked little van..


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I do love a baby blue caddy..

Nice work, and yes, these boys do have hard paint ..


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top work.


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Love that! Great job :thumb:


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Can't beat a Caddy!

Cracker van and some nice work.


----------

